# KMC 10 sl chain problem. My bad (simple green).



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

looked at chain and noticed , one side of inside link was gone. It looked like it was corroded through. I have herd about Simple Green eating chains. Now I believe it true as that was my degreaser of choice.I rode home (hard hill training) with that 1/2 link holding so I will say chain is plenty strong.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I lost a sram chain that way (9sp) some years back. My wife had to come pick me up. For what it's worth, I've been using goof off to clean my chains-- works wonders-- no issues whatsoever-- pour goof off in an old water bottle- put chain in, shake vigorously, wait 5 minutes, another quick shake and pull it out (using a spoke w/ J bend)-- wipe down, lube (rock n roll lube) and good to go. The goof off in the bottle can be used many, many, many times so it lasts a while.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> looked at chain and noticed , one side of inside link was gone. It looked like it was corroded through. I have herd about Simple Green eating chains. Now I believe it true as that was my degreaser of choice.I rode home (hard hill training) with that 1/2 link holding so I will say chain is plenty strong.


How many times had you cleaned the chain with SG before you noticed the problem? I just used it to remove White Lightning ( I know its not grease, it's wax and that was my problem) from my SRAM 1090R chain. I've only used it once so I doubt I'll have the same issue as you....hopefully


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I cleaned the chain with SG about 10-15+ times. I am sure your fine. I dont like to remove chain but when I do I will try Goof Off.I have cleaned my other bikes chains with SG many times and see no corrosion as of yet....oh well, good intension's


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I really think there is no way a cleaner, especially Simple Green, could weaken a chain- at all. I'm sure you just had a flawed chain.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

AlexCad5 said:


> I really think there is no way a cleaner, especially Simple Green, could weaken a chain- at all. I'm sure you just had a flawed chain.



I thought the same thing-- but there were a couple of threads on it a few years back and even a simple green rep chimed in-- apparently at full strength if you soak the chain for a period of time it'll eat it. If you just ran it thru a chain cleaner or used it but then rinsed the chain you were pretty much ok. Eventually simple green came out w/ a bicycle specific one, havent seen it in a while though.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

To the OP; you rode home with a half of a link holding and were doing some hard hill training? Apparently you have never had a chain snap under hard pedaling. I had one snap when going full bore, out of the saddle, and let me tell you, that was no fun. Took a rather nasty tumble, hit the pavement hard, and nearly smashed my boys on the top tube. Never, ever ride hard on a chain that is compromised!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

cyclust said:


> To the OP; you rode home with a half of a link holding and were doing some hard hill training? Apparently you have never had a chain snap under hard pedaling. I had one snap when going full bore, out of the saddle, and let me tell you, that was no fun. Took a rather nasty tumble, hit the pavement hard, and nearly smashed my boys on the top tube. Never, ever ride hard on a chain that is compromised!


Yeah I finished my training ride with 1/2 link. I kept doing hill intervals but stayed seated to protect myself. I figured, who knows how long this 1/2 link has been there and I had race next week and needed that training. :thumbsup:


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mdeth1313 said:


> I thought the same thing-- but there were a couple of threads on it a few years back and even a simple green rep chimed in-- apparently at full strength if you soak the chain for a period of time it'll eat it. If you just ran it thru a chain cleaner or used it but then rinsed the chain you were pretty much ok. Eventually simple green came out w/ a bicycle specific one, havent seen it in a while though.


Wow, I've been doing this to my SRAM chain for a long time. I want to look into this more.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I like using brake parts cleaner if you really want to strip a chain down....takes about 5 seconds and it's bare.... and simple green for normal cleaning. I've never had an issue with SG.... but I've never soaked a chain in it for days on end either. (which is what I'm pretty sure is what it would take, if not longer, to really affect the integrity of a chain).


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Corndog said:


> I like using brake parts cleaner if you really want to strip a chain down....takes about 5 seconds and it's bare.... and simple green for normal cleaning. I've never had an issue with SG.... but I've never soaked a chain in it for days on end either. (which is what I'm pretty sure is what it would take, if not longer, to really affect the integrity of a chain).


Acetone is even better.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

If you call Sram tech support they advise not to use simple green to clean there chains. They say it can corrode and weaken the chain. 

But for what its worth I have been riding many years and I dont think I have ever cleaned a road chain. I lube it, wipe off the excess and ride then repeat. The only time I clean my mtb chain if after a rainy ride, otherwise I apply the same formula. I mean how often are you guys removing a cleaning a chain?? I have used pro link and T9 as chain lube for about the last 10 years, if applied correctly it seems to run very clean.


----------

